# Periods



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 14, 2012)

How do you deal with yours?  And if you don't menstruate, how do you deal with your mate's/sister's/etc period?


----------



## Thaily (Sep 14, 2012)

ObeyTheSnarf said:


> And if you don't menstruate, how do you deal with your mate's/sister's/etc period?



1. Give chocolate.
2. Tell them they're beautiful.
3. Back away slowly.


----------



## Marazhu (Sep 14, 2012)

*I would prefer Tampons because they look like penises.

too bad I'm a dude*


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 14, 2012)

With lots of sleeping, eating, and pain medication. Until it's at least half way over (which mine can last for almost 2 weeks, sometimes), I don't want to do shit.
Also, filling plastic bottles with hot water and holding them against my stomach.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 14, 2012)

Marazhu said:


> *I would prefer Tampons because they look like penises.
> 
> too bad I'm a dude*



But the cheap ones are made of cardboard.  Pretty unpleasant, especially if ya don't carry lube with you.


----------



## Marazhu (Sep 14, 2012)

ObeyTheSnarf said:


> But the cheap ones are made of cardboard.  Pretty unpleasant, especially if ya don't carry lube with you.



http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/21791418.jpg


----------



## moonlightserenity (Sep 14, 2012)

I curl up on the bathroom floor and hope my OH doesn't chase me out of their when the pain is bad.

Also painkillers are really good.

I'm thinking of getting a mooncup to save on buying pads.... http://www.mooncup.co.uk/ as it seems more hygienic. Looks like you'd just need to carry lots of lube around with you....


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 14, 2012)

Mooncups seem like a pretty neat idea, but they look painful to me and I have a feeling I'd make a huge mess removing one.


----------



## Marazhu (Sep 14, 2012)

moonlightserenity said:


> I curl up on the bathroom floor and hope my OH doesn't chase me out of their when the pain is bad.
> 
> Also painkillers are really good.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a mooncup to save on buying pads.... http://www.mooncup.co.uk/ as it seems more hygienic. Looks like you'd just need to carry lots of lube around with you....



*My sister had PMS and we fed her painkillers, needless to say that it killed her*


----------



## Thaily (Sep 14, 2012)

ObeyTheSnarf said:


> But the cheap ones are made of cardboard.  Pretty unpleasant, especially if ya don't carry lube with you.



Cheap penises are made of cardboard? :3
Well, at least it's recyclable.


----------



## Marazhu (Sep 14, 2012)

Thaily said:


> Cheap penises are made of cardboard? :3
> Well, at least it's recyclable.



*Cheap people uses cheap penises
I always get my premiums*


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 14, 2012)

To be honest, I don't notice when women are on their period. My sister is just aggro year round, my mom only gets angry at actual significant stuff and her life is so stressful, I'm not surprised when she gets angry. The only other woman I was close to, my ex, yelled at me all the time for trivial crap. I just assumed it was her personality. :/


----------



## Percy (Sep 14, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> To be honest, I don't notice when women are on their period. My sister is just aggro year round, my mom only gets angry at actual significant stuff and her life is so stressful, I'm not surprised when she gets angry. The only other woman I was close to, my ex, yelled at me all the time for trivial crap. I just assumed it was her personality. :/



Hah, I was in the same situation, minus the ex part.
Now, I'm around an average of zero girls at any given moment when not in class, so I don't have to worry about periods.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 14, 2012)

I simply am extra caring for her and make her as comfortable as possible. I do not really have to deal with "rage" as deflecting and distracting a person's anger is a trivial thing if you know how. Now, when it is a sad thing is what I find crushing. That is...a challenge.

That being said, yes I do buy her a chocolate bar when I can afford it and have the opportunity to be so thoughtful.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 14, 2012)

lol i dont get periods


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Sep 14, 2012)

When mine comes around every 3 months (Seasonale woop woop), I curse my existence and my inability to take any pain medication.  Then I longly await February and my free IUD.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 14, 2012)

Thaily said:


> Cheap penises are made of cardboard? :3
> Well, at least it's recyclable.


Yes.  Cheap penises are made of cardboard.  :U


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

The thought of using tampons is just *shudder* No thanks.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 14, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> The thought of using tampons is just *shudder* No thanks.



My bff was the same way for years. She finally tried it though...with as little pain possible (she's got those lucky genes). I can't imagine how insanitary pads must've been in the past. >_< Gross.


----------



## AtomicFlowers (Sep 14, 2012)

My ex, when she was with her monthly visitor I gave her chocolate and whatnot. Then i proceeded to sleep on the couch.

When I was still living with my parents, everytime my mother was on...it was hell. Especially after my sister was born, holy crap.  I usually hid in my room with the door locked.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 14, 2012)

The bane of my existence.... Oh and pads I'm afraid tampons aren't too secure.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 14, 2012)

I haven't actually met anyone that drastically changes moods due to their periods because they're all adults capable of basic self control. Some of them get cramps or refuse to go swimming or whatever but it's not the end of the world. Though when I get pissed off about something my sister will ask if I'm on the rag. Being a male that's never the case but the sentiment gets across.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 14, 2012)

My mate doesn't have any severe mood swings, but she does have painful periods every so often. I usually just try to make sure she's comfortable as much as possible, take over the house cleaning (when she lets me), and keep the chocolate and neproxin sodium on hand at all times.

Well, that, and take a lot of cold showers.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 14, 2012)

The more I hear women talk about their lives the more I sincerely wish I was a homosexual.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 14, 2012)

i give my mom a glass of milk :V


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't get bad cramps often so I'm happy about that. Also sex is a great way to make it shorter and helps when I am having cramps


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 15, 2012)

Biologically impossible for me to get periods, but I still get chocolate cravings!


----------



## Venu.Shade (Sep 15, 2012)

i know i get agitated at the world, i have bad cramps, and I prefer pads cause mine is pretty heavy and i hate tampons with a passion.

really hate that i cant have sex while on my period.. or that i cant get birth control without seeing a specialist right now cause i get really horny during my period for some reason as well :I


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 15, 2012)

DarknessFlame said:


> i know i get agitated at the world, i have bad cramps, and I prefer pads cause mine is pretty heavy and i hate tampons with a passion.
> 
> really hate that i cant have sex while on my period.. or that i cant get birth control without seeing a specialist right now cause i get really horny during my period for some reason as well :I


You CAN have sex on your period.  It's really messy, but it's not impossible or bad for you.  It might help with your cramps too.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 15, 2012)

ObeyTheSnarf said:


> You CAN have sex on your period.  It's really messy, but it's not impossible or bad for you.  It might help with your cramps too.


It totally helps with cramps and can make the period shorter too.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 15, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> I haven't actually met anyone that drastically changes moods due to their periods because they're all adults capable of basic self control. Some of them get cramps or refuse to go swimming or whatever but it's not the end of the world. Though when I get pissed off about something my sister will ask if I'm on the rag. Being a male that's never the case but the sentiment gets across.


  This is pretty much what I was going to say.As for being around others, I've never had sex with a woman, and friends and relatives don't tell me if they're menstruating, so I pretty much never have any idea.  As for myself, I am on meds that have caused my periods to cease. But back when I did menstruate, I used tampons (because pads gross me out a LOT, and tampons keep it all inside and the outside clean and tidy), and I never got any kind of mood swings or anything. When I was a teenager, the only symptom I had was constipation at the same time as my period, which I haven't even heard of from anyone else. It was definitely not menstrual cramps, which I've had two or three times in my life.


----------



## Lantern (Sep 15, 2012)

Tampons. Pads are smelly and disgusting and make me sad  And I don't like being around things that make me sad when I'm ragging, because then I might kill myself/someone else and that's just no good is it?


----------



## moonlightserenity (Sep 15, 2012)

moonchylde said:


> neproxin sodium




What is that? I'm sorry if this may sound stupid but still, I've never heard of it.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 15, 2012)

moonlightserenity said:


> What is that? I'm sorry if this may sound stupid but still, I've never heard of it.


It's a painkiller.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2012)

What's with the influx of Vagina threads?


----------



## Caedman (Sep 15, 2012)

I was actually looking for the exclamation point thread and clicked this link instead. Whoops. 

. Actually, my older sister was an evil bitch when on her period.  She used to do really mean things, make me hold telephone books out, palms up, arms extended. She would blame it on that "time of the month". I wanted to know what her excuse was the other 3 weeks! 

Makes me glad that I'm a guy, and don't have to deal with it.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 15, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> What's with the influx of Vagina threads?


They're all by the same person


----------



## kaskae (Sep 15, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> What's with the influx of Vagina threads?



You beat me to it. It goes from "what the hell is with heterophobia" to "LET'S ALL TALK ABOUT OUR HOO-HAHS"


----------



## Aleu (Sep 15, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> I haven't actually met anyone that drastically changes moods due to their periods* because they're all adults capable of basic self control.* Some of them get cramps or refuse to go swimming or whatever but it's not the end of the world. Though when I get pissed off about something my sister will ask if I'm on the rag. Being a male that's never the case but the sentiment gets across.



I laugh when people think that mood swings are all about self control. Tell people who are suffering depression to suck it up and you'll have your head bitten off but oh it's different from women who are on their period because somehow we can magically control our hormones.


----------



## Thaily (Sep 15, 2012)

Gosh, women talking about their bits. Oh the horror etc.

/yawn



moonchylde said:


> My mate doesn't have any severe mood swings, but she does have painful periods every so often. I usually just try to make sure she's comfortable as much as possible, take over the house cleaning (when she lets me), and keep the chocolate and neproxin sodium on hand at all times.



Aw, you sound sweet.

People, especially guys, think women are just being difficult when they're irritable or cranky during their period. But there's hormones and all sorts of physical discomfort.
Cramps and cravings aside there's the headaches, dizzyness, lightheadedness, nausea, menstrual anemia, migraines, stomach aches, even fainting.

So it's really appreciated when people are considerate about it.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 15, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> What's with the influx of Vagina threads?


I am the vagina queen.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 15, 2012)

moonlightserenity said:


> What is that? I'm sorry if this may sound stupid but still, I've never heard of it.



It's basically Advil. Anti-inflammatory, anti-pain, but doesn't thin the blood like aspirin or Tylenol. Her doctors prescribed it for her bad months since she had a tubal miscarriage a few years back. Also, from personal experience, it's the best stuff for migraines ever, especially if you can get the 800mg prescription strength.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> They're all by the same person


Indeed.



kaskae said:


> You beat me to it. It goes from "what the hell is with heterophobia" to "LET'S ALL TALK ABOUT OUR HOO-HAHS"


I have a snatch and I am proud of it! SNATCH POWER!



ObeyTheSnarf said:


> I am the vagina queen.



I expect a thread about "properly cleaning your vagina" from you. :V


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 15, 2012)

I put them at the end of my sentences.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 15, 2012)

One of us dudes should start making threads about penises.


----------



## Ley (Sep 15, 2012)

I once wrote a thread about my sharkweek once. I bleed for ten days and my bipolar medication is useless, as are painkillers. I mainly curl up into a pathetic, emotional ball for the better part of two weeks.


----------



## Thaily (Sep 15, 2012)

And then women should go into that thread and derail it by talking about how silly it is for men to talk about their biological functions.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 15, 2012)

Aleu said:


> I laugh when people think that mood swings are all about self control. Tell people who are suffering depression to suck it up and you'll have your head bitten off but oh it's different from women who are on their period because somehow we can magically control our hormones.



I was actually diagnosed with both depression and bi-polar disorder by two different psychiatrists. I was on medication for over a year before I decided the meds were worse than the so-called "diseases" and came to the conclusion I was depressed because I had legitimate things to be depressed about, like my family going through a foreclosure and my dad becoming disabled. For the past 5 years I have been "sucking it up". I can still function in society without medication (better in fact), I still get stuff done, and I deal with my personal problems without projecting them on others.

So yeah, coming from a guy who really did just suck it up and deal with it, it IS all about self control. Come at me bro.


----------



## Ley (Sep 15, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> I was actually diagnosed with both depression and bi-polar disorder by two different psychiatrists. I was on medication for over a year before I decided the meds were worse than the so-called "diseases" and came to the conclusion I was depressed because I had legitimate things to be depressed about, like my family going through a foreclosure and my dad becoming disabled. For the past 5 years I have been "sucking it up". I can still function in society without medication (better in fact), I still get stuff done, and I deal with my personal problems without projecting them on others.
> 
> So yeah, coming from a guy who really did just suck it up and deal with it, it IS all about self control. Come at me bro.



Because yes, you can do it so it means everyone else in the world can do it.

People are made different, some with higher pain thresholds than others. I've been 'diagnosed' all sorts of crazy shit, from Autism to Bipolarity to Depression to PTSD to being a sociopath. The only ones I could agree with are being bipolar, having severe PTSD, anxiety and MAYBE, MAYBE Autism. I don't know yet.

But I 'function'. I cook and clean and shit. I don't take medication, and I smoke on occasion when I have a bad bent. But sometimes, when peopel touch me, I start to cry. Sometimes, a man looks at me, and I want to vomit. Sometimes, I feel like the loneliest person in the world. Sometimes I feel I should kill myself because I'm a useless sack of shit.

Half of that stuff, you wouldn't guesss coming from me, because I don't project that. For all intents and purposes I am a sane, comfortable individual. And I deal with them 
'personally'. But I have friends and I live with people. I can't suppress all that I feel for _fear of stupid fucking people like you will be bothered by my emotions. _

Many women can't just fucking control how they feel. They can control what they do about it, but they can't be happy, warm women who exist for other peoples viewing pleasure all the fucking time. 

You don't have what we go through, to an extent. You don't bleed for a week, you don't have cramps right above your dick that make you want to throw up. You don't have any of that shit. We do. This isn't an excuse to do whatever the fuck we want, but it is a slap of reality that we have to do what you do, and more, and THEN, watch as people expect us to be demure, quiet baby machines for their pleasure, for their sake to be nice to be around.

I fucking hate people like you.


----------



## valia_wolfie (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm just happy mine only has the bad cramps and overly emotional part for the first two to three days xD I never actually get mean though. I'll get kinda moody, but I usually keep the snappy-ness held in.  This is coming from someone who rarely stays angry for over a minute though. 
But yeah, back when mine weren't so bearable, I used a heating pad. If you don't have one, they really are worth it. 
Sleeping it off makes it alot better too xD so if you could take some kinda of medicine that actually causes major drowsiness, it kinda gets it over with and makes the blood loss not seem so bad o-o but there's also jobs or school which kinda take that option out for most days at least.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 15, 2012)

Periods are the reason why I think women are stronger than men. If I had to go through that every damn month and were still expected to function at 100% I would have killed myself by now.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 15, 2012)

Ley said:


> Because yes, you can do it so it means everyone else in the world can do it.



I'm not holding anyone to a higher standard than I set for myself, seems pretty fair.



> People are made different, some with higher pain thresholds than others. I've been 'diagnosed' all sorts of crazy shit, from Autism to Bipolarity to Depression to PTSD to being a sociopath. The only ones I could agree with are being bipolar, having severe PTSD, anxiety and MAYBE, MAYBE Autism. I don't know yet.



Well shit. I don't see what that has to do with mood swings on your period though.



> But I 'function'. I cook and clean and shit. I don't take medication, and I smoke on occasion when I have a bad bent. But sometimes, when peopel touch me, I start to cry. Sometimes, a man looks at me, and I want to vomit. Sometimes, I feel like the loneliest person in the world. Sometimes I feel I should kill myself because I'm a useless sack of shit.



I really don't see what this has to do with having a period. Maybe you should be on medication if you're that bad, Jesus.



> Half of that stuff, you wouldn't guesss coming from me, because I don't project that. For all intents and purposes I am a sane, comfortable individual. And I deal with them
> 'personally'. But I have friends and I live with people. I can't suppress all that I feel for _fear of stupid fucking people like you will be bothered by my emotions._


_

_Umm... you don't sound sane, stable, or comfortable in the least. You also shouldn't expect other people to just sit back and deal with your emotional issues. We all have our burdens to bear.



> Many women can't just fucking control how they feel. They can control what they do about it, but they can't be happy, warm women who exist for other peoples viewing pleasure all the fucking time.



Projecting your personal insecurites just makes your case all the more desperate. I don't have some 1950s mentality that women should be presentable happy people all the time. For some reason you seem to think I and apparently other people do as well. Might wanna look into that.



> You don't have what we go through, to an extent. You don't bleed for a week, you don't have cramps right above your dick that make you want to throw up. You don't have any of that shit. We do. This isn't an excuse to do whatever the fuck we want, but it is a slap of reality that we have to do what you do, and more, and THEN, watch as people expect us to be demure, quiet baby machines for their pleasure, for their sake to be nice to be around.



You ever sat on your nuts? Ever had a piece of semen get stuck in your urethra so for hours on end it feels like the tip of your penis is burning with the wrath of a thousand suns? Ever had blue balls? Didn't think so. Also, who do you hang around with thinks that women should be like... that? I mean damn.



> I fucking hate people like you.



Umm... the feeling is mutual?


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 15, 2012)

AAAAnnnd this thread is derailed. Whee.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 15, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> I'm not holding anyone to a higher standard than I set for myself, seems pretty fair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






moonchylde said:


> AAAAnnnd this thread is derailed. Whee.


-facepalm-

Mental instability in a lot of cases are caused by hormonal imbalance (such as depression).
Mood swings from periods are caused by........................................hormonal imbalances. 

Not fucking hard to link the two for similarities.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 15, 2012)

Back on-topic, I voted for tampon.


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2012)

I really just sit in bed while my mate just humps my fucking leg. Seriously, since she went on the pill her libido went HELLO!


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm curious about the person who chose the "something else" option. I didn't know there was a third option. What is something else? A bundle of rags? A kitchen sponge? A very unhappy puppy?


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2012)

moonchylde said:


> I'm curious about the person who chose the "something else" option. I didn't know there was a third option. What is something else? A bundle of rags? A kitchen sponge? A very unhappy puppy?


Toilet paper, apparently. :/


----------



## PapayaShark (Sep 15, 2012)

moonchylde said:


> I'm curious about the person who chose the "something else" option. I didn't know there was a third option. What is something else? A bundle of rags? A kitchen sponge? A very unhappy puppy?



Menstrual cups. So much better than pads and tampons.

More sanitary. A silicon cup doesn't collect as much bacteria as pads and tampons.
Safe, no risk of TSS. 
Doesn't make your vag smell.
You can swim with it.
Much smaller chance of bleeding through.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Menstrual cups. So much better than pads and tampons.
> 
> More sanitary. A silicon cup doesn't collect as much bacteria as pads and tampons.
> Safe, no risk of TSS.
> ...



I am going to look into that.
The cups I mean. 

For mine, I drink lots of Ginger tea to help with cramps and down painkillers when I am at work. 
The emotional stiff? I have to have an outlet for it or else I turned into a ball of depressing RAEG.
I crave lots of red meat to the point that I go crazy.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 15, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Menstrual cups.





Ozriel said:


> I am going to look into that.



Bottoms up...


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Bottoms up...



-facepunch.jpg-


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 15, 2012)

Aleu said:


> -facepalm-
> 
> Mental instability in a lot of cases are caused by hormonal imbalance (such as depression).
> Mood swings from periods are caused by........................................hormonal imbalances.
> ...



ITP all hormonal imbalances are the same.

By your logic she's also possibly infertile and suffering from hypothyroidism because both of those are indicative of hormonal imbalances too.

Point is she's obviously not experiencing normal periods AND she doesn't have a normal mental state and needs medical help. Either that or she needs to deal with it. There's really no middle ground of "I'm suffering from X, Y, and Z disorders but don't want medication for it so just be understanding when I fly off the handle."

I hate this generation's lack of personal responsibility.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 15, 2012)

I used to have such bad cramps and nausea that all I could do was curl in a ball and cry. Then I had a kid and I stopped having such bad pains... or maybe I just don't notice them 'cause I know what natural labour feels like? lol Now, I get a period every few months and they are usually over in 3 or 4 days. Except when I was coming off of Depo Provera and I had a super heavy period for THREE WEEKS. It was like I was bleeding to death the entire time. I didn't know I could lose that much blood and not die. XD I've come off of Depo twice now and had bad reactions both times. No more though... I am being permanently sterilized next week. Booyeah. That won't help with my natural period though... but it really isn't all that bad lately. I kinda wish I could maneuver my body around better to use tampons or use a diva/moon/etc cup but I can't.


----------



## Shoki (Sep 15, 2012)

Furries talking about menstruation? What is this?


----------



## Percy (Sep 15, 2012)

Shoki said:


> Furries talking about menstruation? What is this?


I'm just as confused as you are.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 15, 2012)

Shoki said:


> Furries talking about menstruation? What is this?


It's weird, right! There aren't any girls in the fandom or on the Internet! XDDD


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> ITP all hormonal imbalances are the same.
> 
> By your logic she's also possibly infertile and suffering from hypothyroidism because both of those are indicative of hormonal imbalances too.
> 
> ...



Some food for thought.

If a person's having irregular periods, that's not a sign of "lol that persons batshit crazy and needs psychological help". There are biological accounts to take in consideration to why a woman has hormonal imbalance, some of them are normal and others are introduced due to either not eating right, stress, etc. 

Disorders can potentionaly amplify them. Just sayin'.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 16, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> ITP all hormonal imbalances are the same.
> 
> By your logic she's also possibly infertile and suffering from hypothyroidism because both of those are indicative of hormonal imbalances too.
> 
> ...



This isn't the lack of personal responsibility. As someone else stated before just because you had the mentality to overcome your issues without medication does not mean that everyone else can. Even WITH medication, people can have mood swings. Birth control pills are a shining example of this. Depending on the girl, it can either help their mood swings during their period or make it even worse. Fuck all your bullshit about personal responsibility. It has literally absolutely nothing to do with it.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 16, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Some food for thought.
> 
> If a person's having irregular periods, that's not a sign of "lol that persons batshit crazy and needs psychological help". There are biological accounts to take in consideration to why a woman has hormonal imbalance, some of them are normal and others are introduced due to either not eating right, stress, etc.
> 
> Disorders can potentionaly amplify them. Just sayin'.



Donny, you're out of your element.

I know that, I accept that, but that chinaman is not the issue here. She admitted she has psychological issues AND bad periods and is trying to claim via her own anecdotal evidence that I can't go saying women can control themselves when they're getting their monthly visit from Aunt Flo. I'm saying her results aren't typical and that she needs medical help if her life is as bad as she outlined.

Furthermore, I'm kind of bewildered that in our enlightened age we still feel the need to treat women with kid gloves depending on what time of the month it is. At work it's unprofessional and at home it's insensitive and selfish.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 16, 2012)

There's being considerate and then there's kid gloves. Buying a girlfriend chocolate when she's on her period isn't treating her with kid gloves. Where the fuck are you getting this?


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 16, 2012)

Aleu said:


> There's being considerate and then there's kid gloves. Buying a girlfriend chocolate when she's on her period isn't treating her with kid gloves. Where the fuck are you getting this?



Kinda says "doormat" to me, but that's just like, my opinion, man.

Anyway, I've racked my brain trying to think of a situation I could possibly corrolate to a really bad period in an effort to empathize on whatever level people here seem to think I'm missing. The best I can come up with is when I bruised my tailbone by backing into the sharp corner of a steel shelf. I was rendered nearly immobile and in constant pain for a good week and painkillers wouldn't touch it. I still had a relatively positive disposition, possibly because I took the prescription narcotics regardless and possibly because I found it a little silly I had to shuffle around from room to room and sit on frozen peas. If such an event were to occur every single month however I would imagine medical intervention would happen some time around month 3.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Sep 16, 2012)

Some of the arguments going on, especially regarding hormonal issues, are pretty entertaining.

I'm just glad I will never have a period myself.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 16, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> Kinda says "doormat" to me, but that's just like, my opinion, man.
> 
> Anyway, I've racked my brain trying to think of a situation I could possibly corrolate to a really bad period in an effort to empathize on whatever level people here seem to think I'm missing. The best I can come up with is when I bruised my tailbone by backing into the sharp corner of a steel shelf. I was rendered nearly immobile and in constant pain for a good week and painkillers wouldn't touch it. I still had a relatively positive disposition, possibly because I took the prescription narcotics regardless and possibly because I found it a little silly I had to shuffle around from room to room and sit on frozen peas. If such an event were to occur every single month however I would imagine medical intervention would happen some time around month 3.



You must be an asshole if you think a nice gesture is being a doormat.

Also you do realize that it's not the pain that women get emotional over, right? Yeah, it's annoying and yeah, it can get really, REALLY fucking bad but that's not the cause of mood swings. And uh, yeah, most women take pain killers like advil, ibuprofen, midol, pamprin or whatever else is on the shelves but sometimes they don't work. If someone takes painkillers enough, they grow immune. That's happened to me so the whole "lol medicine" is kind of a shit counter.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 16, 2012)

Aleu said:


> most women take pain killers like advil, ibuprofen, midol, pamprin or whatever else is on the shelves but sometimes they don't work. If someone takes painkillers enough, they grow immune. That's happened to me so the whole "lol medicine" is kind of a shit counter.


Yep. That stuff doesn't work on me anymore. I always had to take extra strength and even that doesn't do it. Hell, even an epidural when I was having my kid didn't do a thing... and I had to endure the extra pain of the anesthetist jabbing me with local anesthesia AND trying to get the massive epidural needle into my spinal column. Took 45 minutes of jabbing and poking around and then no payout. >__>

I've bruised my tailbone before too... but it was nowhere near as bad as my menstrual cramps used to be.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 16, 2012)

Aleu said:


> You must be an asshole if you think a nice gesture is being a doormat.
> 
> Also you do realize that it's not the pain that women get emotional over, right? Yeah, it's annoying and yeah, it can get really, REALLY fucking bad but that's not the cause of mood swings. And uh, yeah, most women take pain killers like advil, ibuprofen, midol, pamprin or whatever else is on the shelves but sometimes they don't work. If someone takes painkillers enough, they grow immune. That's happened to me so the whole "lol medicine" is kind of a shit counter.



Know what?

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/woohookittys/d71b7f19.jpg

I dunno, lol. I give up. I guess you're right, women who are on their period deserve special consideration because their lives are so miserable. No one should think less of their inability to carry their own emotional baggage even though we all have our own to schlep around. I guess it was pretty stupid of me to assume they have the wherewithal to not act like assholes to people for that week every month. I mean, how the hell should I know, I'm a GUY lol, I have NO frame of reference whatsoever! God, I can't wait till my female campadre's are on their periods again so I can show them how sensitive I am to their plight, even though they're the ones who told me they're sick and tired of hearing girls complain about their periods because they're not nearly as bad as they're making them out to be. I'll be sure to tell them they have no frame of reference either.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 16, 2012)

Personally, I don't need to be treated like a delicate little flower when I am on the rag. I just want to be treated like a normal human being. I just don't want or like it when I am legitimately mad about something and get the old "Pff You're just being a bitch 'cause you are on  your period!" comment tossed out... no matter what part of my cycle I am in. I see that a lot, as though women aren't allowed to be legitimately annoyed by things other people do.

... And if someone was to give me chocolate, I'd be pleased. Just as I would hope they would be pleased if I did something nice like treating them to a cold drink or something on a hot day.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Sep 16, 2012)

4 sisters, 4 periods, pure hell. Glad to be a dude.


----------



## Shoki (Sep 16, 2012)

I just wanted to point out a couple of things.

1. Not every woman has the same menstrual experience. Just because it's not very bad for some women, doesn't mean it's not an awful experience for another woman. 
2.  My boyfriend going out of his way to buy me a candy bar, or being  sympathetic when I'm curled up with cramps is really not giving any more  special consideration to me than I do when he's feeling sick or hurt.  When someone isn't feeling well, it's considered a nice gesture to try  and make them feel better.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 16, 2012)

Shoki said:


> When someone isn't feeling well, it's considered a nice gesture to try  and make them feel better.



No it just means you're a doormat. Your boyfriend's a pussy for doing something nice :U

srsly though, i agree on both points.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm a dude, so I don't get periods, but sometimes I get them menstrual cramps real hard.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 16, 2012)

I must live in bizarro world. Whenever I've been sick people just blamed me and expected me to be in class/at work regardless. And working with food no less. Even when I bruised my tailbone I still shuffled to and fro at work and school.

Chalk it up to that good ol' Protestant work ethic. Either way, I don't treat others any different than I expect to be treated.


----------



## Shoki (Sep 16, 2012)

Aleu said:


> No it just means you're a doormat. Your boyfriend's a pussy for doing something nice :U
> 
> srsly though, i agree on both points.



So, is there a double-standard here or am I also a doormat when I do nice things for him when he's not feeling his best?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 16, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> I must live in bizarro world. Whenever I've been sick people just blamed me and expected me to be in class/at work regardless. And working with food no less. Even when I bruised my tailbone I still shuffled to and fro at work and school.
> 
> Chalk it up to that good ol' Protestant work ethic. Either way, I don't treat others any different than I expect to be treated.


Uhm, yeah that's not how it should be. If someone is sick then they shouldn't come to work. Work ethic be damned. You're going to spread that shit.



Shoki said:


> So, is there a double-standard here or am I also a doormat when I do nice things for him when he's not feeling his best?



That was a joke....I was being sarcastic


----------



## Shoki (Sep 16, 2012)

Aleu said:


> That was a joke....I was being sarcastic


Oh, I know. 
I was just wondering since the discussion has been all about how treating women nicely during their period is giving special treatment, but no one has ragged on people for being nice to men when they're in discomfort. Wasn't a question aimed at you specifically, but more trying to follow the logic of certain persons here. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 16, 2012)

Shoki said:


> Oh, I know.
> I was just wondering since the discussion has been all about how treating women nicely during their period is giving special treatment, but no one has ragged on people for being nice to men when they're in discomfort. Wasn't a question aimed at you specifically, but more trying to follow the logic of certain persons here. Sorry for the confusion.



Then don't quote someone else if the question is directed at a specific person.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 16, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Uhm, yeah that's not how it should be. If someone is sick then they shouldn't come to work. Work ethic be damned. You're going to spread that shit.



Are you serious? The way they see it if you get sick it's because you don't take care of yourself. You're expected to be there anyway unless it's really serious, otherwise you don't have a job. I can't really imagine anyone's boss saying, "You look terrible, why don't you go to the doctor/go home and get some rest?"


----------



## Zenia (Sep 16, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> Whenever I've been sick people just blamed me and expected me to be in class/at work regardless


That is how I have always been treated as well. I practically had to be on my deathbed for my mom to let me stay home from school. Some days, she would force me to go even though I had bronchitis... and as soon as I would get to school the faculty would force me to stay the day in the sick room since my parents wouldn't pick me up and I lived too far out of town and in the sticks to get home on my own.

The only time I ever begged off of work was this one time it hit about an hour before my shift started. I phoned in and they said they couldn't find anyone to cover for me, so I slogged in anyway. About an hour into my shift, I could barely stand. I begged my manager to find someone to cover me and that I would stay until he could. I ended up working 6 hours of an 8 hour shift. It was torture. I still tried my best though.



TeenageAngst said:


> Are you serious? The way they see it if you  get sick it's because you don't take care of yourself.


WTF? What kind of ignorant assholes do you work for?



> I can't really imagine anyone's boss saying, "You look terrible,  why don't you go to the doctor/go home and get some rest?"


My boss has said it to me before... and I am the most integral part of the entire shop. I am the only seamstress and it is a tailor shop. She only said it once, but I came in looking like death. She asked me why I came in and I said it was because she had told me in the past (when she bought the shop) that I "wasn't allowed to get sick!" she laughed and said she had been joking and got another employee to drive me home. The other times, I adamantly say I want to work, I just wear a drywallers mask.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 16, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> Are you serious? The way they see it if you get sick it's because you don't take care of yourself. You're expected to be there anyway unless it's really serious, otherwise you don't have a job. I can't really imagine anyone's boss saying, "You look terrible, why don't you go to the doctor/go home and get some rest?"



That's because they're fucking stupid. We have been told by our bosses that if we have the flu or a cold to stay home. No wonder you have a fucked mentality.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 16, 2012)

Boy,do these threads of late make me glad I'm gay!


----------



## Shoki (Sep 16, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> I can't really imagine anyone's boss saying, "You look terrible, why don't you go to the doctor/go home and get some rest?"


Ummm, I've been told that by my bosses. Maybe you just haven't worked for anyone that was nice or realized that sometimes sick and work shouldn't mix.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 16, 2012)

Shoki said:


> sometimes sick and work shouldn't mix.


Especially in the food service industry. Yak.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 16, 2012)

I just wash my hands a lot, pop some Advil Cold & Sinus, and wear a company sweatshirt if I'm cold.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 16, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> I just wash my hands a lot, pop some Advil Cold & Sinus, and wear a company sweatshirt if I'm cold.



I'll be sure to stay away from your workplace if they make sick employees work. Seriously, that's a disaster waiting to happen and serious health code violation.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 16, 2012)

Well... shit. I guess this isn't normal then.

I think the worst one was when I had the flu and was forced to take a 10 hour company "road trip" to inspect all the theaters in the tri-state area. My boss made a 2 hour stop at her sister's house just to say hi as well.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Sep 16, 2012)

In the time I've been doing janitorial on campus (I'm a full-time student), I've only called out 'sick' twice; once, when I fucked up my eye pretty bad while installing pegboard, and had to keep my eyelids closed that whole day, and when I actually was sick. So sick, I was cleaning the bathrooms that night, and couldn't remember what I had to do next. "Uhh... why did I come to my cart, again? ...Oh yeah, toilet brush..." I was at work for two hours that day, and told my boss I had to leave because I just couldn't do it the whole night, and was only putting my time down for one hour, since I thought I had only done one hour worth of work, but he was a great guy and told me to put down the full two hours on my time card.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 16, 2012)

I never minded scrubbing toilets when I was sick. Mostly because when you're sick your mind is more at ease the closer by proximity you are to a toilet.


----------



## Thaily (Sep 16, 2012)

Aleu said:


> There's being considerate and then there's kid gloves. Buying a girlfriend chocolate when she's on her period isn't treating her with kid gloves. Where the fuck are you getting this?



In the "how 2 b 4evah alone" manifesto.
Not being even remotely considerate of your partner because you think you're a badass is a great way to stay abstinent.
And with any luck, people like this will never breed.



Shoki said:


> 2.  My boyfriend going out of his way to buy me a candy bar, or being  sympathetic when I'm curled up with cramps is really not giving any more  special consideration to me than I do when he's feeling sick or hurt.  When someone isn't feeling well, it's considered a nice gesture to try  and make them feel better.



This.
Last night my husband was bummed out, not sick or anything, just bummed out because his laptop was on the fritz.
I made (well, nuked >_>) dinner, brought him drinks and made him tea.

But I guess I am just a doormat 
A doormat with a 10+ year relationship.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Sep 16, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> I never minded scrubbing toilets when I was sick. Mostly because when you're sick your mind is more at ease the closer by proximity you are to a toilet.



It's not that I minded scubbin' terlets while sick, it's just that I was so sick that night I couldn't remember what I needed to do next that night. Like I said, I went to my cart and stood there for two minutes trying to remember what I needed, before I finally decided that I was done that night.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 16, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Personally, I don't need to be treated like a delicate little flower when I am on the rag. I just want to be treated like a normal human being. I just don't want or like it when I am legitimately mad about something and get the old "Pff You're just being a bitch 'cause you are on  your period!" comment tossed out... no matter what part of my cycle I am in. I see that a lot, as though women aren't allowed to be legitimately annoyed by things other people do.  ... And if someone was to give me chocolate, I'd be pleased. Just as I would hope they would be pleased if I did something nice like treating them to a cold drink or something on a hot day.


 This. I've been on hormonal medication that causes mood swings, and yet I never felt the urge to take it out on other undeserving people. I get greatly annoyed at the "you must be on the rag" comment whenever it is used, because it usually doesn't have anything to do with menstruation, just the idea that if a woman is expressing an emotion, it must be due to out of control hormones, because it couldn't possibly be a legitimate reaction to the external world... 





> In the time I've been doing janitorial on campus (I'm a full-time student), I've only called out 'sick' twice; once, when I fucked up my eye pretty bad while installing pegboard, and had to keep my eyelids closed that whole day, and when I actually was sick.


 Only time I called off when working a campus job (night security in a dorm) was because I was in the hospital. I called the morons at the desk didn't give the boss the message and they almost fired me, when I was actually in the hospital for a week. I was not pleased. ^_^


----------



## Thaily (Sep 16, 2012)

nureintier said:


> This. I've been on hormonal medication that causes mood swings, and yet I never felt the urge to take it out on other undeserving people. I get greatly annoyed at the "you must be on the rag" comment whenever it is used, because it usually doesn't have anything to do with menstruation, just the idea that if a woman is expressing an emotion, it must be due to out of control hormones, because it couldn't possibly be a legitimate reaction to the external world...



This.
More often than not, when a guy suggests a woman is being unpleasant to him because she's having her period? 
She's just treating him like an asshole because he's being an asshole.
It's the self defense of a fragile ego to automatically place the blame of how people treat you, with those people alone.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 16, 2012)

Thaily said:


> In the "how 2 b 4evah alone" manifesto.
> Not being even remotely considerate of your partner because you think you're a badass is a great way to stay abstinent.
> And with any luck, people like this will never breed.
> 
> ...



In this day and age, being considerate and polite is a sign of weakness. It's all about your own survival. 
Nice thing to know. So I guess when I want to hold a door open or treat my friends to a nice gesture, it's a sign that I am weak. People need to stop being nice. :V


----------



## Mali-Kyte (Sep 16, 2012)

I use to use tampons, but it seems I may never have a period again. Had a severe case of DUB and it may have caused me to go sterile which sucks since I wanna have a kid. Without getting checked I can't tell though no insurance and also just living pay check to pay check =(


----------



## Aleu (Sep 16, 2012)

Mali-Kyte said:


> I use to use tampons, but it seems I may never have a period again. Had a severe case of DUB and it may have caused me to go sterile which sucks since I wanna have a kid. Without getting checked I can't tell though no insurance and also just living pay check to pay check =(



Won't Planned Parenthood help out with that?


----------



## Mali-Kyte (Sep 16, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Won't Planned Parenthood help out with that?



They have the cheapest price for the examination at $175 but that still means I need to pay for the visit too which is $85 I already walked in and talked to them since it was on the way of where I was going. If medication is needed its only $15-30 for it through them


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 16, 2012)

Well I think I would have to start by explaining that I have an irregular flow, (A Very irregular flow), I have been known to go without a bleed for up to 6 months (causing many a pregancy scare). Since I istarted going to the doctor (fist opointment was about 4 years ago) trying to figure out what is wrong with me, I learned that I was just irregular, and that it was "normal" for me to have it one month and then go a month or so without seeing it again. They pascribed Birth control pills to regulate my cicle, but that just ended up making me more or less dependant on the pills. 

I stopped taking them and now I just live with it showing up when it feels like it. I use tampons because they are easy to store in my purse just in case I get a surprise during the day. My Mate already knows about this and he will normaly hold me when the cramps get to strong and they actualy make me cry. He will (when he has the money) buy what i crave when those days are upon me, which is greatly apreciated. So I think I am pretty well taken care of. ^^


----------



## Shoki (Sep 16, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> Well I think I would have to start by explaining that I have an irregular flow, (A Very irregular flow), I have been known to go without a bleed for up to 6 months (causing many a pregancy scare). Since I istarted going to the doctor (fist opointment was about 4 years ago) trying to figure out what is wrong with me, I learned that I was just irregular, and that it was "normal" for me to have it one month and then go a month or so without seeing it again. They pascribed Birth control pills to regulate my cicle, but that just ended up making me more or less dependant on the pills.
> 
> I stopped taking them and now I just live with it showing up when it feels like it. I use tampons because they are easy to store in my purse just in case I get a surprise during the day. My Mate already knows about this and he will normaly hold me when the cramps get to strong and they actualy make me cry. He will (when he has the money) buy what i crave when those days are upon me, which is greatly apreciated. So I think I am pretty well taken care of. ^^


I have the same problem with irregularity and also take birth control pills for it. But I have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome. 
My doctor told me it was really unhealthy for the uterus to have irregular periods, so I make sure to stay on my pills.


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 16, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> You ever sat on your nuts? Ever had a piece of semen get stuck in your urethra so for hours on end it feels like the tip of your penis is burning with the wrath of a thousand suns? Ever had blue balls? Didn't think so. Also, who do you hang around with thinks that women should be like... that? I mean damn.



And, pray-tell, does that happen at the same time every month?
The instances you describe only happen if you're not careful, which is very much unlike periods.

On that note, by the way: I once pretty much destroyed a bench in class by gripping it too hard since I felt like a demon baby was trying to forcefully claw it's way out of my uterus, even after having taken a strong painkiller. When you deal with, say, week-long dick-kicks at the same time of every month, then we'll talk.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 16, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> I have been known to go without a bleed for up to 6 months (causing many a pregancy scare).


lol Same here. This is part of the reason I am being permanently sterilized. XDD Then I will know for sure.


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 16, 2012)

Shoki said:


> I have the same problem with irregularity and also take birth control pills for it. But I have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome.
> My doctor told me it was really unhealthy for the uterus to have irregular periods, so I make sure to stay on my pills.



My doctor was a dick and pretty much told me that I was broken and there was nothing they could do about it. I have to go to a free clinic so they are constantly changing which doctor you can talk to. And I just got tired of telling them what was wrong with me, because it always just went to "we should get some tests done", "well you seem healthy enough, nothing is wrong with you on the inside, we don't know what might be going on."

I just got tired of it.


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 16, 2012)

Zenia said:


> lol Same here. This is part of the reason I am being permanently sterilized. XDD Then I will know for sure.



I would actualy really like to have a baby. My Mate and I really want to have kids so my condition is fairly bothersome. However one of my doctors told me that with the right medications I would be able to get pregnant as long as I plan it out, and take pills before, during and after pregnancy. A lot of work, but to be truthfull, I think it might be worth it.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 16, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> I would actualy really like to have a baby.


It seems to work that way doesn't it? The ones that really want a baby have a hard/impossible time... and those, like me, who never want to raise kids get pregnant the only time the condom breaks. XD I wish you guys luck.


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 16, 2012)

Zenia said:


> It seems to work that way doesn't it? The ones that really want a baby have a hard/impossible time... and those, like me, who never want to raise kids get pregnant the only time the condom breaks. XD I wish you guys luck.



thanx. *throws a cookie to your Avatar* ish so cute!!! ^3^


----------



## Aleu (Sep 16, 2012)

Zenia said:


> It seems to work that way doesn't it? The ones that really want a baby have a hard/impossible time... and those, like me, who never want to raise kids get pregnant the only time the condom breaks. XD I wish you guys luck.



This so much. If I could give up my ovaries, I would. I don't want kids. Ever.


----------



## Ley (Sep 16, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> TeenageAngst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much this. I've refrained from continuing my argument with this douchebag because I'm obviously mentally ill. 


On topic, I'm not too sure about kids. I might have one, one day. In the next ten years? Good lord no. Sometime after 30.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 16, 2012)

I've always known I never wanted to raise kids. I am not a people-mommy, I am an animal-mommy. lol My sister always wanted a kid or two. Then she lived with roommates for two years who had a baby a month after she moved in (she was only living with the guy, then his, unknown to my sister, pregnant girlfriend moved in). She has now stated to me that she never wants her own kids. XD

Ah well, my mom got one grandchild. That should be enough for her.


----------



## Ley (Sep 16, 2012)

Zenia said:


> I've always known I never wanted to raise kids. I am not a people-mommy, I am an animal-mommy. lol My sister always wanted a kid or two. Then she lived with roommates for two years who had a baby a month after she moved in (she was only living with the guy, then his, unknown to my sister, pregnant girlfriend moved in). She has now stated to me that she never wants her own kids. XD
> 
> Ah well, my mom got one grandchild. That should be enough for her.



wait wat

Where is your kid?


----------



## Zenia (Sep 16, 2012)

Ley said:


> Where is your kid?


I was doing a terrible job (as I knew I would) so my mother phoned child services and had him taken away from me. She is raising him now. I haven't seen him (except photos) or spoken to her or my stepdad in 7 years. See, my plan was to give him up for adoption (closed, so I would never hear about him) at birth. Then my stepdad found out I was pregnant and gave me the most major guilt trip EVER. Including telling me that he would stop loving me (he is the only dad I have really known) if I gave him up. I tried for almost a year... but I don't know anything about babies and made a bunch of mistakes. Nothing that harmed him or anything though. He is 8 1/2 now.


----------



## Crowlet (Sep 16, 2012)

I usually just use a pad, can't really deal with sticking a tampon up there. My cramps will range from tolerable to laying in bed with a heating pad all day. I do count myself lucky that it doesn't get regularly as bad as some of my friends get it. I'll munch on chocolate chips and have some tea too. My period is the only time I let my self eat whatever the hell I want, cause I know my body probably needs it.


----------



## Thaily (Sep 16, 2012)

People always swan on about how parenting is the hardest job in the world, but never seem to accept the fact that not everyone is cut out for said job. Or even wants it.
If, as a woman, you tell people you don't want kids you get the most mind numbingly stupid arguments why you should have them anyway and how things will automagically turn out wonderful.
And they don't. They never seem to understand that wishing kids on someone who doesn't want kids is cruel to the kids if nothing else.

In short, I feel your pain.


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 16, 2012)

Thaily said:


> People always swan on about how parenting is the hardest job in the world, but never seem to accept the fact that not everyone is cut out for said job. Or even wants it.
> If, as a woman, you tell people you don't want kids you get the most mind numbingly stupid arguments why you should have them anyway and how things will automagically turn out wonderful.
> And they don't. They never seem to understand that wishing kids on someone who doesn't want kids is cruel to the kids if nothing else.
> 
> In short, I feel your pain.



Especially the "You're still young and your opinion WILL change"-arguments grind my gears.


----------



## Thaily (Sep 16, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Especially the "You're still young and your opinion WILL change"-arguements grind my gears.



Yes, especially on such a huge, life altering subject.
I don't go "Oh, you don't want a sex change? Well, you're young and ignorant and stupid and I, as a complete stranger, know what's best for you. Start buying skirts, dude."
I'm at a complete loss why other people feel so comfortable dictating to someone else what their reproductive ambitions should be.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 16, 2012)

lol Yeah, some of us just aren't maternal in the slightest. I mean, I love my kid because he is part of me... but I don't know what he is like at all... and even though it sounds cruel, I don't really care. I just wish him health, happiness and a good life.


----------



## Thaily (Sep 16, 2012)

Zenia said:


> lol Yeah, some of us just aren't maternal in the slightest.


Same, human offspring do nothing for me.
They just make me uncomfortable in a "find the corner in a round room"-sort of way.
And if they start screaming/smelling bad? Ugh.. Run, do not walk, to the nearest exit.

But baby scorpions? D'aaaw :3

On-topic, the fact I'm childfree makes my troublesome periods even more obnoxious.
Of course my body doesn't understand and it's just a biological function, but still. Ugh.
Knock it off x_x


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 16, 2012)

I can remember back in the day when I used to tell people that I didn't want kids. But that was because of the guy I was dating at the time, it wasn't until I got out of hta relationship that I figured out that it wasn't that I didn't want to have kids, it was that I didn't want to have kids with HIM. Needless to say I met my current Mate and there is nothing I want more than to give him the daughter that he wants. I hope it takes a few tries though


----------



## Thaily (Sep 16, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> I can remember back in the day when I used to tell people that I didn't want kids. But that was because of the guy I was dating at the time, it wasn't until I got out of hta relationship that I figured out that it wasn't that I didn't want to have kids, it was that I didn't want to have kids with HIM. Needless to say I met my current Mate and there is nothing I want more than to give him the daughter that he wants. I hope it takes a few tries though



Not wanting kids and not wanting kids with a certain guy =/= the same.


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 16, 2012)

Thaily said:


> Not wanting kids and not wanting kids with a certain guy =/= the same.



exactly, and I learnd that the hard way.


----------



## Thaily (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm hoping you're not suggesting that the women in this thread who have said they don't want kids just haven't met the right guy yet?
Because that's one of the mindbogglingly stupid and repetitive arguments I was talking about.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Sep 16, 2012)

Seeing as how my sister is currently going through hers at the moment, I'm going to adopt Thaily's technique. But mostly, I just give a very wide birth and not say anything remotely offensive or misleading. Otherwise...

*KA-FRICKING-BOOM!*


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 16, 2012)

Thaily said:


> I'm hoping you're not suggesting that the women in this thread who have said they don't want kids just haven't met the right guy yet?
> Because that's one of the mindbogglingly stupid and repetitive arguments I was talking about.



No, I'm just saying hta tis how it was with me. I don't expect anyone else to want kid's just because I figured out that I really did want them all along. I knew deep down that I did want kids. I just denied it.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 16, 2012)

Zenia said:


> lol Yeah, some of us just aren't maternal in the slightest. I mean, I love my kid because he is part of me... but I don't know what he is like at all... and even though it sounds cruel, I don't really care. I just wish him health, happiness and a good life.



Huh... at least you're being steralized. Having heard from the horse's mouth by kids who were adopted, they pretty much wish they were aborted instead.


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh my god girls... the worst thing happened... Have a chance to get laid today... started my period this morning. 
My body.. the ultimate troll. 4 months no bleed and it decides to show up the morning that I have plans to get down and dirty.
maybe I'll request shower sex.


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 17, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> Oh my god girls... the worst thing happened... Have a chance to get laid today... started my period this morning.
> My body.. the ultimate troll. 4 months no bleed and it decides to show up the morning that I have plans to get down and dirty.
> maybe I'll request shower sex.



Isn't that just a *bit* too much personal information to just share on a forum?
I mean, TMI and all that jazz.


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 17, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Isn't that just a *bit* too much personal information to just share on a forum?
> I mean, TMI and all that jazz.


XD XD XD XD 
but people's reactions are so much fun XD j/k


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 17, 2012)

Xddddddd so funi


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 17, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> XD XD XD XD
> but people's reactions are so much fun XD j/k



NEEDS MOAR "XD".
But seriously, did that need sharing with the entire forum?


----------



## Zenia (Sep 17, 2012)

You know what is a fun community?
http://too-much-info.livejournal.com/


----------



## PapayaShark (Sep 17, 2012)

Zenia said:


> You know what is a fun community?
> http://too-much-info.livejournal.com/



I hate you. I hate you so much. Now I'm stuck reading this :I


----------



## Flippy (Sep 17, 2012)

"Something else" opinion to deal with a period, sitting in the sea & hoping a shark actually comes & puts an end to your shark week. It can hurt so bad & makes assorted bodily functions do things they shouldn't. Back to the joke about the sea, warm water, epsom salt & baking soda actually do help temporally relieve pain & almost stop your flow. It helps me relax enough so I can go to sleep when it gets that bad instead just curling up into a little ball of sorrow & fluids. I take drugs now instead of losing hours of my life due to mother nature's cunt punch of death.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 17, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> Oh my god girls... the worst thing happened... Have a chance to get laid today... started my period this morning.
> My body.. the ultimate troll. 4 months no bleed and it decides to show up the morning that I have plans to get down and dirty.
> maybe I'll request shower sex.



Some people like screwing women on their periods. :V
And some people believe that having intercourse during the "red tide" helps ease cramps. I dunno though...
Anyways, TMI.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 17, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Some people like screwing women on their periods. :V
> And some people believe that having intercourse during the "red tide" helps ease cramps. I dunno though...
> Anyways, TMI.



Having sex with someone whilst they're on their period sounds like a terrible, terrible idea to me.

This is why the cucumber came into being.


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Having sex with someone whilst they're on their period sounds like a terrible, terrible idea to me.



You could say... it's a bloody mess. :V


----------



## Dokid (Sep 17, 2012)

Basically sleeping away the pain the first day while throwing up at least once.

then the rest is just a miserable roller coaster of fun.

Also feminine hygiene items should be free.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 18, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Having sex with someone whilst they're on their period sounds like a terrible, terrible idea to me.
> 
> This is why the cucumber came into being.



There are some who do it because the Menstrual fluid acts as a better lubricant. :V
Sex during the menstrual period helps shorten it too....apparently.. 



Ansitru said:


> You could say... it's a bloody mess. :V



Oh you!
Also...
[yt]YORfYSlgQfk[/yt]


----------



## PapayaShark (Sep 18, 2012)

And vibrators are still better than bloody dicks :>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> There are some who do it because the Menstrual fluid acts as a better lubricant. :V
> Sex during the menstrual period helps shorten it too....apparently..



Bleeiiigh

it still sounds very messy :[



PapayaShark said:


> And vibrators are still better than bloody dicks :>



even messier, perhaps? D:

Looking at the article, the bit about expelling the lining makes it sound a lot more like something I'd rather not be involved in. 

The thought of oral sounds worse.

Is this why you see a lot of teen girls being so fascinated about vampire dudes? :v


----------



## PapayaShark (Sep 18, 2012)

Gibby said:


> even messier, perhaps? D:



Eh, you don't have to bring in another person and their bodily fluids. And you can sit still in the shower or some shit.
But personally I like to leave my lady parts be. Slightly hemophobic when it comes to human blood.

Gibby you would "love" fifty shades of grey.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 18, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Eh, you don't have to bring in another person and their bodily fluids. And you can sit still in the shower or some shit.
> But personally I like to leave my lady parts be. Slightly hemophobic when it comes to human blood.



True true. I'm also not a big fan of blood - I was feeding my pet lizard some mice the other day (pre-killed, bought in a store) and as I held it and it bled on me a bit I felt a bit faint. Man, I'mma pansy. :[



> Gibby you would "love" fifty shades of grey.



Is that the story filled to the top with sex sex spanking and more sex?

Sounds right up my alley. :VVV


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> There are some who do it because the Menstrual fluid acts as a better lubricant. :V
> Sex during the menstrual period helps shorten it too....apparently..
> 
> 
> ...


It's been so long since I heard Stephen Lynch!!!! <3


----------

